# J2ME - searchServices --> Was genau macht "attrSet"



## derpfaff (4. Dezember 2007)

*J2ME: searchServices --> Was genau macht "attrSet"?*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Problem mit meiner J2ME-Anwendung. 
Es geht um folgendes: Ein Bluetoothgerät soll gesucht/gefunden werden. Anschließend sollen die zur Verfügung stehenden Services/Dienste gesucht werden.

Dort stoße ich jedoch auf ein Problem.
Hier der Code:

```
int[] attrSet = {0x100};
UUID[] uuid = new UUID[1];
uuid[0] = new UUID(0x0003);
...
discoveryAgent.searchServices(attrSet, uuid, (RemoteDevice) myRemoteDevice.elementAt(index), this);
```

Dieser Code funktioniert so nur auf dem mir zur Verfügung stehenden Nokia 6230i. Ich habe es auf zwei Sony Ericssons getestet, die jedesmal zurückgeben: SERVICE_SEARCH_DEVICE_NOT_REACHABLE
Setze ich bei "attrSet" jedoch "null" ein, so funktioniert es auf allen drei Geräten.

Meine Frage ist jetzt: Was genau macht dieses attrSet? Ich habe irgendwas gelesen von einem Servicenamen. Ich dachte, RFCOMM ist der Servicename (den ich mit "0x0003" suche). 
Und ist dieser Servicename dann im Gerät gespeichert? Ich arbeite nämlich mit einer Eigenentwicklung meiner Uni.

Ich hoffe, ihr versteht meine Frage 

Danke schonmal...
Gruß,
derPfaff


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

schau doch mal hier nach:
http://www.avetana-gmbh.de/avetana-gmbh/produkte/doc/javax/bluetooth/DiscoveryAgent.html
(ist schon ziemlich übel wenn die Sun Doku dazu nicht viel her gibt...)

Gruß Tom


----------



## derpfaff (4. Dezember 2007)

Das mit der Doku ist wahr. Ich kann ja verstehen, dass J2ME eher "neu" ist, aber da werden teilweise Funktionen gar nicht erklärt.
Dein Link scheint da ausführlicher zu sein. 
Wenn ich das also richtig verstehe, so kann ich mit dem AttributSet sagen, welche Werte/Informationen ich von den Services erhalten möchte, oder?
Gibt es da zufällig eine Liste mit den möglichen anforderbaren Attributen?

Aber danke für den Link. Werde wohl die Seite öfter nutzen, da wirklich vieles besser erklärt ist.

//EDIT:
Okay, musste es jetzt doch noch testen und habe statt {0x100} mal {0x0001} getestet und es kommt zumindest keine Fehlermeldung mehr beim Sony (und auch Nokia nicht...).
Also hoffe ich, dass ich Morgen darauf aufbauen kann. 
Nochmals danke!


----------



## derpfaff (5. Dezember 2007)

Ok, die von dir verlinkte Seite ist definitiv besser.
Das müsste das sein, was ich gesucht habe!

Danke,
derPfaff


----------

